# BEAR: New Roadless Book Cliffs Unit?



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Anyone out there know anything about the new Roadless Book Cliffs - Little Creek unit for spot-and-stalk bear? 

Is horseback the only way in? 

Can one hike in and out on a daily basis? 

Do any roads reach this area at all?

Any smelly campgrounds in the area? :shock:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

jungle said:


> Anyone out there know anything about the new Roadless Book Cliffs - Little Creek unit for spot-and-stalk bear?
> 
> Is horseback the only way in? It is very rough country.. horses are the best to have to access the area
> 
> ...


my friend had a LE tag for elk last year and counted 14 bears.. many with in range for sure... TO MANY BEARS!!!!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

thanks Stuck,
great info. I ve heard there are a ton of bears in there. 

Maybe I will take llamas in there to carry a small camp.

I wonder if they sell llama rental insurance???. :shock:


----------



## Eastwillow (Jan 28, 2010)

I have spent at least a week in the roadless area each year for the last 5 years straight. I have seen quite a bit of bear sign, never seen a bear in there though. 14 bears in one trip sounds more like yellowstone than the bookcliffs.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Eastwillow said:


> I have spent at least a week in the roadless area each year for the last 5 years straight. I have seen quite a bit of bear sign, never seen a bear in there though. 14 bears in one trip sounds more like yellowstone than the bookcliffs.


Thats discouraging.....where generally do you go in the roadless?


----------



## Eastwillow (Jan 28, 2010)

We always go in from the Northeast side of the unit down the Turner Trail. Most of my time has been focused on the canyons on that side of the unit (Harms, East Willow, Little, Dry, One Eye, etc). We often see bear sign, but like I said I have never actually seen a bear while hunting elk in there. 

Maybe guys that go in on the south side up She Canyon and West Willow see more bears.....


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Jhartwell (Dec 17, 2009)

I drew an elk tag last year for a muzzleloader elk tag. To where we hunted we rode 5 miles in so walking in each day would be rather time consuming and tiring. We stayed there for about 5 or 6 days. While we were there we saw only one bear and it was about 1000 yards away. I've heard there is a lot of bear there but we only saw one. I would advise not walking in everyday. If you could camp in there then walking in wouldn't be that bad.

The bonus is the area is awesome. Very primitive and tons of wildlife. Either way you'll have a blast. Here are the pics from our scouting trip http://www.myrockymountainhunting.com/2009/06/bookcliffs-roadless-trip.html and here are the pics from my actual elk hunt http://www.myrockymountainhunting.com/2009/09/blog-post.html


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Jhartwell said:


> I drew an elk tag last year for a muzzleloader elk tag. To where we hunted we rode 5 miles in so walking in each day would be rather time consuming and tiring. We stayed there for about 5 or 6 days. While we were there we saw only one bear and it was about 1000 yards away. I've heard there is a lot of bear there but we only saw one. I would advise not walking in everyday. If you could camp in there then walking in wouldn't be that bad.
> 
> The bonus is the area is awesome. Very primitive and tons of wildlife. Either way you'll have a blast. Here are the pics from our scouting trip http://www.myrockymountainhunting.com/2009/06/bookcliffs-roadless-trip.html and here are the pics from my actual elk hunt http://www.myrockymountainhunting.com/2009/09/blog-post.html


Great site and useful information on the area. It looks like I better not put in here without horses.

It looks like I will be putting in for San Juan or other Book Cliff Units.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

My dad drew a tag in the Book Cliffs 16 years ago since then we have been going in ther every chance we get yes ther is a lot of bears in my group we been "lucky" enough to draw 7 elk tags and 5 cow elk tags and 3 bear tags for all you weekend warriors if your not bear savvy get some one ho is before you go in now you know wher the problem bears from yellowstone go you can do every thing right and steel have problems with bears Iv lost three tents to bears with all food 1/2 mil away some of the bears ther just re-lat people with food and it mans fault back to the subject at hand it a long walk just to the border and you will spend 2 days packing an animal out on your back if ur lucky go in stay in tell you kill one then come out if you get a tag get in touch with me and I mite be able to go in with you it neat country if not ther is a man named laddy from green river that guides bears and cats in the book cliffs he knows his ****


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

takem said:


> ............if not ther is a man named laddy from green river that guides bears and cats in the book cliffs he knows his ****


Does Laddy have his guiding license per the new regulations?


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

I would assum so I could ge his # and find out if u are intarested.he is an old timer to the game :?:


----------

